# I need flush wall mounts



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I would like to mount some speakers on wall, but they are fairly heavy, and I can't seem to find a product that will allow me to mount flush. Does anybody know of anything (commercial or DIY) that can be used to support a 35lb speaker on a wall? (drywall) It sounds like a lot, but considering the weight distribution, (given the proportions of the cabinet) I'm fairly confident that I can get away with it.

Thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I recommend using these as they can hold up a load of up to 55lbs.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's not exactly what I'm needing... I want to *flush* mount the speakers on the wall. There will be no beam extending outward for such a mount. Most likely it will be some sort of (mostly) flat plate.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Make a French cleat. 
1) Rip a 1"x4" of suitable length at a 45° angle. 
2) Glue and/or screw one half to the back of the speaker. Used a polyurethane for mine since the speaker cabinet was wrapped in vinyl. 
3) Mount the other half to the wall using suitable fasteners...screw into stud is best, but there are plent of of drywall only fasteners that will support > 35 pounds. 
4) Mate both halves of the cleat and enjoy.

A company called Hangman makes various metal versions of a cleat. Some of their products are available at Lowes, HD, etc.

-Brent


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I wanted to do that, but I am afraid that it puts me too far off of the wall.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

solid7 said:


> I wanted to do that, but I am afraid that it puts me too far off of the wall.


??????

A 1"x4" French cleat would have the speaker's rear panel 1/2" - 3/4" from the wall. How much closer do you need to be? You could use a strip of 1/2" or maybe 1/4" ply to make the cleat if you really need a smaller gap. The Hangman products are also around 1/4", depending on model. They also make a flush mount system, assuming your speakers have the necessary relief cut into them to receive the hanging bracket.

If you go with a non-flush cleat, also add a block of the same thickness at the bottom of the speaker unless you want a slight downard tilt. 

-Brent


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oops... I should have looked that up first. I thought it was something else. (similar to the dovetail type mounts used for mounting some wall speakers on stands)

Yes, that's what I need. It's what I have on my existing CC.


----------

